
Fukushima residents exposed to far less radiation than thought - sohkamyung
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/01/fukushima-residents-exposed-far-less-radiation-thought
======
loafa
It's sad that the hysteria over the small number of deaths that may eventually
be attributable to the Fukushima power plant tends to overshadow the other ten
thousand people who died in that catastrophe from less media-friendly means.

